# Failure to find a sexual partner is now a DISABILITY says World Health Organisation



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Failure to find a sexual partner is now a DISABILITY says World Health Organisation

PEOPLE who don't have sex or struggle to find a sexual partner to have children with will now be considered as DISABLED, according to barmy new guidelines&#8230;
EXPRESS.CO.UK|BY REBECCA PERRING


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

How big of a check can I get?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I've always thought of it as a cure to cull the ugly herd. 
God help us.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Does being married count?


----------

